# nettoyer nettoyage des earpods



## le20sur20 (30 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

comment nettoyez-vous vos earpods ? 

moi je gratte le cérumen incrusté dans les trous avec une aiguille mais ce n'est pas optimal, j'aimerais pouvoir désinfecter mais j'ai peur de les abimer en mettant un produit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> comment nettoyez-vous vos earpods ?
> 
> moi je gratte le cérumen incrusté dans les trous avec une aiguille mais ce n'est pas optimal, j'aimerais pouvoir désinfecter mais j'ai peur de les abimer en mettant un produit.



 ... Tidju, tu te les enfonces bien profond ! ...


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> moi je gratte le cérumen incrusté dans les trous.



Tu n'as jamais pensé à te nettoyer les oreilles !


----------



## ergu (30 Décembre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> comment nettoyez-vous vos earpods ?



Je les fais lécher par mon chien.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> j'ai peur de les abimer en mettant un produit.



C'est certain que le cérumen, comme c'est naturel ça les abime pas, contrairement à un produit chimique.
Tu pourrais essayer de tester un autre produit naturel, liquide de préférence, le choix est large.


----------



## jonson (30 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est certain que le cérumen, comme c'est naturel ça les abime pas, contrairement à un produit chimique.
> Tu pourrais essayer de tester un autre produit naturel, liquide de préférence, le choix est large.



J'entend arriver de loin les propositions malsaines concernant les liquides naturels.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> J'entend arriver de loin les propositions malsaines concernant les liquides naturels.



 ... J'ai essayé, mais faut viser juste !!!!!...:rateau:
ps : et l'âge n'arrange rien !
ps1 : c'est un peu comme le contraire de l'iPhone : ça se décharge pas trop vite mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut longtemps pour recharger ... Hmm ! Vais voir si il n'y a pas moyen de "le" jailbreaker !


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hmm ! Vais voir si il n'y a pas moyen de "le" jailbreaker !




Tu es complément insensé ! T'as fumé la moquette (à défaut d'en faire autre chose).
Tu imagines si tu "le" transformes en brique ? :afraid:
Faire ça à Noël au p'tit Jésus, y'a plus d'valeur, j'te jure. Tu mérites un coup de tromblon, tiens.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu es complément insensé ! T'as fumé la moquette (à défaut d'en faire autre chose).
> Tu imagines si tu "le" transformes en brique ? :afraid:
> Faire ça à Noël au p'tit Jésus, y'a plus d'valeur, j'te jure. Tu mérites un coup de tromblon, tiens.



J'ai demandé de l'aide à Cydia (puisque tout le monde en parle, je me suis dit ... Big, vas-y ! Elle doit être vachement bien !).
Et bien, ce fut une agréable surprise ... non seulement, j'ai pu nettoyer une dizaine d'earpods cérumeneux ... ... mais à présent, ce n'est pas une brique que j'ai, mais un véritable parpaing !!!!!
Vivement une bonne pavane à la piscine demain !:love:


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai demandé de l'aide à Cydia (puisque tout le monde en parle, je me suis dit ... Big, vas-y ! Elle doit être vachement bien !).
> Et bien, ce fut une agréable surprise ... non seulement, j'ai pu nettoyer une dizaine d'earpods cérumeneux ... ... mais à présent, ce n'est pas une brique que j'ai, mais un véritable parpaing !!!!!
> Vivement une bonne pavane à la piscine demain !:love:






Des photos, des photos !

Heu, non, finalement. C'est un coup à se faire bannir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Des photos, des photos !



Ben non !

Je ne croyais pas que c'était aussi simple de jailbreaker ... juste le temps de sortir mon tweak et c'était fait ! :rateau:

Je comprends maintenant les adeptes du jailbreak !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> comment nettoyez-vous vos earpods ?
> 
> .



je les balance à la poubelle


----------



## le20sur20 (31 Décembre 2013)

Vu les réponses recueillies,  je dois etre le seul a avoir ces problemes alors...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Vu les réponses recueillies,  je dois etre le seul a avoir ces problemes alors...


ou le seul à utiliser les EarPods ....


----------



## Powerdom (31 Décembre 2013)

ou le seul à ne pas se laver les oreilles....


----------



## le20sur20 (18 Janvier 2014)

Les earpods sont intra-oriculaire, il est donc naturel et non "sale" d'avoir du cerumen à l'interieur des oreilles. En revanche c'est sale d'en avoir sur le earpod, c'est pourquoi je posais cette question.


----------



## le20sur20 (13 Octobre 2014)

petite relance. quelles sont vos techniques de nettoyage ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2014)

Ben écoute, franchement je n'ai jamais nettoyé les miens et je te promet qu'il sont comme au premier jour.


----------



## yabr (6 Novembre 2014)

tu nous donnes envie de gerber ....&#128585;


----------



## cillab (7 Novembre 2014)

bonjour
radical  biologique  10 GOUTTES D'HIPOCHLORYTE DE SODIUM


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2014)

le20sur20 a dit:


> petite relance. quelles sont vos techniques de nettoyage ?


On flingue...


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (4 Juin 2015)

va voir un orthoprothésiste , ils ont des outils pour sa et c'est gratuit !!! pour les EarPods intrauriculaires , les grilles sont détachables si je ne m'abuse ? ( j'ai les anciens ) ^^


----------



## pumk1n (16 Août 2017)

Je déterre ce sujet parce que moi aussi j’essayais de nettoyer mes AirPods (et EarPods) et je ne trouvais rien... J’avais l’impression qu’il n’y avait que moi ou ce forumeur sans solution...

Puis je suis tombé sur une vidéo YouTube ou un mec expliquait qu’en utilisant du Blutack (Patafix) ça marchait super. Ne souhaitant pas utilisé les techniques « compliquées » avec mes AirPods à 179€ j’ai essayé avec la Patafix et bien c’est nickel !

Si jamais quelqu’un tombe sur ce sujet en souhaitant nettoyer ses EarPods ou AirPods... n’hesitez pas ! C’est parfait avec la Patafix, ils sont comme neufs !


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2017)

Les deux noms que tu cites sont de la colle, si j'ai un problème de lecture ça devient grave, mais là on parle de nettoyage pas de collage et tes produits sont de la colle !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2017)

peut être que la patafix se colle à la saleté déposé sur les écouteurs et qu'elle s'enlève de cette façon.


----------



## luc1en (18 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

les conseils d'un fabricant. Mieux vaut se faire la main sur un modèle à 2 balles…


----------

